# Just bought this



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have one but it looks to be a really good release.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

For what you pay and fir hunting tru fire releases are good. I just prefer my scotts.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Never heard of it, but it looks nice!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've shot one and they are nice. Not as good, imo, as a truball or scott but still a good release.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I've shot one and they are nice. Not as good, imo, as a truball or scott but still a good release.


Ya, I definitely like my Scott release.


----------



## razor edge1 (Jul 31, 2010)

:shade:nice release


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ignition kid said:


> ya, i definitely like my scott release.


+11


----------



## TT121 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's a nice Release...enjoy it :wink:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i have shot scott, truball, and trufire...but the one i like the most is my trufire hurricane hybrid nylon connection:thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Ya, I definitely like my Scott release.


me too


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice release!
I need to buy a new BT because I lost mine when I was walking through the woods and the sucky thing is that it was a HT.
I might buy the new Carter Only or the Stan Black Hole.

Jake


----------



## turtle141 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tru-Fire Edge Hybrid FB Release Item:QL-419377 


$79.99 

Cabela's


----------



## turtle141 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tru-Fire Edge Hybrid FB Release Item:QL-419377 


$79.99 

Cabela's


----------



## turtle141 (Jun 24, 2010)

*price*

Tru-Fire Edge Hybrid FB Release Item:QL-419377 


$79.99 

Cabela's


----------



## turtle141 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tru-Fire Edge Hybrid FB Release Item:QL-419377 


$79.99 

Cabela's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Nice release!
> I need to buy a new BT because I lost mine when I was walking through the woods and the sucky thing is that it was a HT.
> I might buy the new Carter Only or the Stan Black Hole.
> 
> Jake


need to get one that you can put a wrist strap on it.


----------

